# Your moniker-what's it mean?, why did you pick it?



## crash_cart (Oct 3, 2007)

My third son was born on August 31st.  A few days before then, I had been lurking on the board and waiting to hear back from my volunteer department if I was going to be "on."  After he was delivered, I went with him in a hallway cart thingie and noticed a crash cart nearby.  The name just sounded kind of cool, so upon registering, I chose it for the heck of it.  though now that I think about it, stridor would've been a much cooler name.B)  So how about you?  How/why did you choose your moniker?


----------



## ffemt8978 (Oct 3, 2007)

I'm a dual function (one of only about 5 in a department of 35) FF/EMT and 8978 is my department ID.


----------



## Glorified (Oct 3, 2007)

everything is glorified in some way, good or bad.


----------



## Ridryder911 (Oct 3, 2007)

Mine is actually pronounced Redrider.. since the correct spelling was taken on most e-mail accounts, so the spelling stuck. The nickname was given to me from the rock group (not the B B gun)...

R/r 911


----------



## Ridryder911 (Oct 3, 2007)

oops double post 

R/r 911


----------



## mtmedic (Oct 4, 2007)

Mine is pretty simple to figure out...  I love this part of the country and as a native Montanan I am proud to work here and would like to stay hear for the remainder.  I may need to leave and come back but Montana will always be home.


----------



## MtJerry (Oct 4, 2007)

I live in Montana and my name is Jerry.  Pretty simple.


----------



## Chimpie (Oct 4, 2007)

My brother gave me the nickname when I was about 12 or 13.  Now my niece and nephew only call my Uncle Chimpie.


----------



## Greg (Oct 4, 2007)

mine is a completely random selection of letters from the alphabet


----------



## reaper (Oct 4, 2007)

I got mine in medic school. any where I rode clinicals, we averaged 2-3 codes per shift. They started thinking I was the reaper, just there looking for new souls!


----------



## divinewind_007 (Oct 4, 2007)

I have used this monkier for years. In japan warriors that died a glorious death in battle were picked up by a divinewind and took to the afterlife. I took the 007 from James Bond. He had a license to kill....for me i say this is my license to heal.


----------



## rgnoon (Oct 4, 2007)

divinewind_007 said:


> I have used this monkier for years. In japan warriors that died a glorious death in battle were picked up by a divinewind and took to the afterlife. I took the 007 from James Bond. He had a license to kill....for me i say this is my license to heal.



"Kamikaze - translation: divine wind"


----------



## divinewind_007 (Oct 4, 2007)

rgnoon said:


> "Kamikaze - translation: divine wind"



yes...it was also kamikaze....but it dates back farther than that in japan. Back to the day of the samurai. Knowing that the public at large would not approve of suicide raids they perverted the old teachings. Before a samurai was defeated they would fall on their own sword. Then a divinewind would carry them to the afterlife. It was suppose to be a glorious death rather than to suffer defeat from an enemiy. They bent this teaching so that the public would approve of suicide raids. They named the raids Kamikaze or (divinewind). So yes you are correct in a way...however i chose this name using it under its original definition not the twisted plan of the Japenese in world war II.


----------



## rgnoon (Oct 4, 2007)

Ahh yes....you speak of seppuku. Bushido carried with it such intriguing cultural effects. Cool handle!


----------



## divinewind_007 (Oct 4, 2007)

another history buff is see. thanks


----------



## Rattletrap (Oct 4, 2007)

Mine is because I am getting old and it describes how I feel when I get out of bed. This is a direct result of the stupid stuff I did growing up.


----------



## firecoins (Oct 4, 2007)

Firecoins is German for an old wooden ship.


----------



## BossyCow (Oct 4, 2007)

Mine was a gift from a paramedic who taught at our fire station.  He referred to my partner and I as a couple of 'bossy cows' and the name kind of stuck.


----------



## Epi-do (Oct 4, 2007)

I stole the dog's nickname.  Her name is Epi.  When she is a good dog we call her Epi-do, when she's bad we call her Epi-don't.


----------



## hangit (Oct 5, 2007)

besides a emt, i'm also a paperhanger.
(and go to school part time. and if the interview goes well tomorrow, an er tech):blink:


----------



## triemal04 (Oct 5, 2007)

divinewind_007 said:


> I have used this monkier for years. In japan warriors that died a glorious death in battle were picked up by a divinewind and took to the afterlife. I took the 007 from James Bond. He had a license to kill....for me i say this is my license to heal.


Now come on...there is nothing wrong with a license to kill...


----------



## babygirl2882 (Oct 5, 2007)

See my name isn't supposed to be anything wrong or anything...I'm always the youngest...I went to kindergarten a year early (well for Or but not Ca) and so while I'm a Junior I'm still 15...so I'm always the baby of the group, I'm a girl and my favorite number is 2882


----------



## emtff376 (Oct 5, 2007)

man, mine's just plain old boring.  I'm an emt, ff and my radio identifier is 376.  *yawn*


----------



## firetender (Oct 5, 2007)

a firetender is the person who sets sacred space and works with the elements to invite forces beyond us to effect change for the good of all.
It's from tending fire for Native American ceremonies.


----------



## Anomalous (Oct 5, 2007)

rgnoon said:


> "Kamikaze - translation: divine wind"



Just askin'... Why did they wear helmets?


----------



## emtvestsquad1 (Oct 6, 2007)

well im an emt, my last name is vest, and i work on squad 1 in my dept.


----------



## medicp94dao (Oct 6, 2007)

I was a medic in the U.S. Army and a former Police officer. P94dao is the type of sidearm I carried as a cop. So I just combined the two. MedicP94dao


----------



## divinewind_007 (Oct 6, 2007)

Anomalous said:


> Just askin'... Why did they wear helmets?




Because it looked cool of course. Can't just go commit suicide looking trashy.


----------



## Anomalous (Oct 7, 2007)

divinewind_007 said:


> Because it looked cool of course. Can't just go commit suicide looking trashy.




Maybe they didn't really wear them and that was just for the movies???

The name Anomalous  comes from the day I was registering for this site.  My wife wanted to know why you couldn't just be 'Anonymous', so I typed 'Anomalous ' just trying to be funny.  She never noticed. Anomalous could be used by most of the people in EMS.  :wacko:

"1. deviating from or inconsistent with the common order, form, or rule; irregular; abnormal: Advanced forms of life may be anomalous in the universe.  
2. not fitting into a common or familiar type, classification, or pattern; unusual: He held an anomalous position in the art world.  "


----------



## Tincanfireman (Oct 7, 2007)

Many people in the airline industry refer to those winged aluminum tubes full of humanity as "tin cans" because of their composition and rather fragile construction. Since I've been in the ARFF (Aircraft Rescue FireFighter) business for well over twenty years, Tincanfireman just kind of encompassed what and who I am.


----------



## Airwaygoddess (Oct 7, 2007)

*Nicknames!*

It came from a combination of nurses that I used to work with (when I first became certified as an EMT-1 ^_^) and a few of the senior EMT's that I worked with on the ambulance.  I guess the name just stuck! :blush:


----------



## occipudding (Oct 8, 2007)

tasty dessert from the back of one's dome


----------



## Flight-LP (Oct 8, 2007)

Flight - Flight medic (1996-2006) and Pilot (1993-???)

LP - Licensed Paramedic


----------



## burntbob (Oct 8, 2007)

burntbob came from a particularly frustrating period in my career when I considered myself a bit " crispy"....but hung on till things got better.


----------



## Doctor B (Oct 10, 2007)

Doctor B was the "nickname" I was given by my fellow workers and was even picked up by some of the students I had in the classes I teach. The "B" is the first initial of my last name.


----------



## rescuepoppy (Oct 11, 2007)

*my moniker*

Two of the things I am proudest of is being poppy to three of the greatest grandkids in the world,and my involvement with a volunteer rescue service so rescuepoppy seemed to fit


----------



## Operator 37 (Oct 15, 2007)

Operator 3 7 or 37 was my ID for the corps I vollied with. It was used for radio communications within the county. 37 has become my favorite number. Nothing too exciting.


----------



## NJN (Oct 21, 2007)

NJ-simple enough, New Jersey
Newbie, been in the buisness bout 6 months now, + am am the youngest person at the squad i roll with.
196-Squad's callsign + the number of my favorite rig


----------



## emtd29 (Oct 21, 2007)

EMTD29

EMTD (EMT-D) when NYS recognized such a thing.

when I  originally ( not for this site) created my moniker, I was 29 years old
and the department I was in at the time has 29 as the county dept. number
I just used the same name here as I did on as all the other sites ( the village, the city etc.)

you do the math  LOL


----------



## BBFDMedic28 (Oct 21, 2007)

My FD nickname is too vulgar to put as my screen name. So I choose My dept (BBFD) and my medic number (28) Thus BBFDMEDIC28. My badge number is 3428 but for some reason we use things such as medic 28 on the radio as my call sign.


----------



## NeiN11 (Oct 22, 2007)

*NeiN11*

Pretty self-explanatory.  My wife was raised in Germany.  We were married (31 yrs. ago) on Sept. 11th.  I have been a Medic for over 25 yrs. and teach at a University.  NeiN11 was also my on-line name in several FPS games I play.  I was on the "Medics_" Americas Army team.  Anywho, dats the reason.  NeiN11


----------



## MedikErik (Oct 28, 2007)

Medik = Medic, Erik = my name. Pretty simple, but I'm amazed how many people don't get it...


----------



## Asclepius (Oct 28, 2007)

Asclepius was a Greek hero who later become the Greek god of medicine and healing. He was worshipped throughout the Greek world but his most famous sanctuary was located in Epidaurus which is situated in the northeastern Peloponnese. The main attribute of Asclepius is a physician's staff with an Asclepian snake wrapped around it; this is how he was distinguished in the art of healing, and his attribute still survives to this day as the symbol of the modern medical profession. The cock was also sacred to Asclepius and was the bird they sacrificed as his altar. 

Apollo handed Asclepius to the Centaur Chiron who became his tutor and mentor. Chiron taught Asclepius the art of healing. According to Pindar (Pythian Odes), Asclepius also acquired the knowledge of surgery, the use of drugs, love potions and incantations, and according to Apollodorus (the Library), Athena gave Asclepius a magic potion made from the blood of the Gorgon. Legend tells that the blood of the Gorgon has a different effect depending from which side the blood was taken. If taken from the right side of the Gorgon, it has a miraculous effect and is said to be able to bring the dead back to life, but taken from the left side it is a deadly poison. 

Realising the good Asclepius had brought to man, the great Zeus made him into a god, placing him among the stars, transforming Asclepius into the constellation Ophiuchus (the serpent-bearer). The snake was used in the healing ritual; non-poisonous snakes were left in the dormitory where the sick slept overnight on the bare ground.


----------



## Onceamedic (Oct 28, 2007)

Kaisu is my first name.  Its pronounced Ki as in hi  and Sue..  I was born in Finland, raised in Canada and have lived in the US for almost 8 years.


----------



## disassociative (Oct 28, 2007)

Disassociative: lack of association and/or attachment.

 "When the spirit is so digital, the body acts this way..."


----------



## ErinCooley (Nov 2, 2007)

Mine is kind of funny....  Erin is the name my parents gave me, Cooley is the last name of the man I married.

PS, I am absolutely NOT creative (or funny )


----------



## joemt (Nov 4, 2007)

jo = a portion of my name, and EMT is one of the things God has granted me the ability to do well.

Jo


----------



## SC Bird (Nov 4, 2007)

SCBird

Live in SC.
Hope to work as a flight medic in the future.  

That and I have a Fire*bird* Trans Am.

-Matt


----------



## Canoeman (Nov 5, 2007)

I have been paddling the Adirondack lakes and rivers for as long as I can remember, not to mention a few other states and continents. So the handle was always just that and it continues to stick. Catch me on the slow water at sunset when the earth meets the horizon and man meets nature. The sights are always beautiful, the conversations are always thought provoking and friendships last as long as the memories.

Canoeman


----------



## Anomalous (Nov 8, 2007)

NeiN11 said:


> Pretty self-explanatory.  My wife was raised in Germany.



So, of course you use to hearing the word "nein"?


----------



## BossyCow (Nov 9, 2007)

Anomalous said:


> So, of course you use to hearing the word "nein"?



Man said he was married!


----------



## MayEMT (Nov 9, 2007)

mine is easy....

May = Short for Mayra (but my name actually pronounced Myra yet they still call me May ((pronounced May)  )

And of course, I'm an EMT-I

MayEMT


----------



## certguy (Nov 10, 2007)

*Divine wind*



divinewind_007 said:


> yes...it was also kamikaze....but it dates back farther than that in japan. Back to the day of the samurai. Knowing that the public at large would not approve of suicide raids they perverted the old teachings. Before a samurai was defeated they would fall on their own sword. Then a divinewind would carry them to the afterlife. It was suppose to be a glorious death rather than to suffer defeat from an enemiy. They bent this teaching so that the public would approve of suicide raids. They named the raids Kamikaze or (divinewind). So yes you are correct in a way...however i chose this name using it under its original definition not the twisted plan of the Japenese in world war II.



I mean no disrespect , but your facts are wrong . Divine wind ( kamakaze ) refers to the typhoon that saved Japan from a mongol invasion when all was lost . All samuri were committed and the mongol forces had broken through and had a clear path to Edo , then the capitol . The japanese believe god then sent a storm that destroyed the mongol fleet , cutting them off from resupply and reinforcement . They were then wiped out and the country saved . During the buildup to the invasion , the samuri engaged the mongols in small boats on what were commonly suicide raids to destroy those ships and try to cut the numbers down as best they could . Civilians were conscripted to be foot soldiers and to construct fortifications . Literally , the entire country who could help was thrown into the effort except skeleton staffs of samuri protecting key facilities ( damiyo's castles ) When a samuri committed seppuku , he did not fall on his sword . He used his short sword to cut diagonally across the abd. then up . When possible , another samuri acted as a second and cut off his head before the pain got too great to prevent the dishonor of crying out . 

Back to the tread , I volunteer for CERT , so I'm the certguy .


----------



## MSDeltaFlt (Nov 11, 2007)

Moniker - where I live and what I do

Avatar - what I do it in

Gonna be a good day, Tater.


----------



## fit4duty (Nov 20, 2007)

Its fairly self explanatory. I like to think that I am bigger, stronger and prettier now than in my 20's


----------



## eggshen (Nov 23, 2007)

Eggshen
Bus driver, San Fransisco China Town.


----------



## HikerEMT (Nov 25, 2007)

Mines pretty self explanitory too! I love to hike and I'm almost an EMT. thus HikerEMT.

I was gonna go with my first name, Rich, then EMT but I am far from wealthy so that could have led to confusion. :wacko:


----------



## Doc13 (Nov 28, 2007)

When I arrived on a nasty seen a few years back there was a total of 16 EMS of various backgrounds (EMT, Paramedic, MFR) that showed up, when I showed up a police officer laughed when I said I was a medic, hesaid I was the "13th Doc" to show up. Doc13 stuck with me ever since.


----------



## katgrl2003 (Nov 28, 2007)

Kat - shortened version of my first name
Grl - do I need to elaborate?
2003 - year I graduated high school

Thus, Katgrl2003


----------



## captainbeatty (Dec 3, 2007)

Mine comes from the book "Fahrenheit 451" by Ray Bradbury. Captain Beatty was the antagonist (anti-hero) of the story, and I kind of liked his attitude. And by coincidence, the initials match the initials of my first and last name. As Fire Captain Beatty would say, " If you can't face your problems, burn them!"*







* Note: The above quote was stated by a fictional character who was paid to burn things. It does not necessarily reflect the beliefs of the writer of this post. ( This should keep my lawyer happy)


----------



## FFMedic1911 (Dec 3, 2007)

ff/medic because that is my career and 1911 for my favorite handgun


----------



## ki4mus (Dec 3, 2007)

mine is my FCC call sign


----------



## MedicineMan975 (Dec 10, 2007)

*Nicknames*

When I was first setting up my Hotmail account when I was around 15, I was asked for a user name. So always being a huge Sir Sean fan, (and not wanting to be cliche with any 007 reference) I chose one of my favorite Connery movies for inspiration. So, "MedicineMan" = The Baddest Mofo' to ever come out of Scotland and the "975"= A random series of numbers that sounded cool (you can never go wrong when a "niner" is involved.) So the name has stuck and now serendipitously I am in the medical profession, so it works there too.


----------



## MrUgly (Dec 10, 2007)

*Forum name*

I have been going by the handle "MrUgly" since about 1987.  I was a member of several Bulletin Boards and I got into an argument with one of the older posters.  It degenerated into a name-calling free-for-all, and he eventually called me a "dumb, ugly b*stard", I retorted by responding he should address me as "Mister Dumb Ugly B*stard" and that he should be smiling when he said it.  I also had a few self esteem issue, and "MrUgly" seemed to fit.


----------



## Hazmat91180 (Dec 10, 2007)

Hazardous Materials Team and 9-11-80 is my birthday. :sad:

Believe it or not I had that Alias FAR before 911 happened.


----------



## QueenEMT (Dec 11, 2007)

Okay... my boyfriend calls me his little queen all the time (and treats me like one) so I couldn't think of anything original... so QueenEMT had to do...


----------

